# getting married secretly.



## flytothesky (Feb 3, 2010)

hi! 

My girlfriend's parents rejected us being together with the reasons that my family is very close to my girl, and that I have influenced her in a 'wrong' way by introducing her to the Catholic faith though my girl's mother is a Catholic herself. Worse, her mother said I am not fit just because I am skinny. We are both currently in our final year at college doing professional accountancy papers. she's 22 and I am 23. The mother is planning to use black magic to separate us and involved the relatives to break us apart. We are planning to get married so that her family cant do anything. Can the parents sue us if they found out we have secret marriage? Can they ask the court to declare the marriage is void? Advice pls. Thank you.

David.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

ok you are adults... and last time i looked there is nothing against the law about marriage...

now with that said if they are paying for her college well they could cut her off... or take her for money paid if they had a contract of any kind for her getting money from the family...

doing this behind families back could cause a riff (but sounds like one there any way).... and even though you are married they can still try to break yous up....

if your in love and looking to marry for all the right reasons go for it... if your doing it just to prove something to family then wait, or they win... do it because you love each other and want to be together for ever... do it when your ready...


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

No there isn't anything her parents can except resent you for marrying their daughter. So good luck!


----------



## Kagonu (Mar 5, 2010)

It sounds like her mother is a skitz. She's just crazy. If I were you, I'd have a huge wedding and invite them to it. Or if you want, don't invite her.

My mom's mother tried to bribe my mom not to marry my dad, saying that she'd pay for her to go to college. My mom told her to shove it. It's really up to you. 

Living without support from your girlfriends parents could have long term complications. Is she willing to live without her family if they reject her? What about future children, living without grandparents? This crazy mother-in-law might even try to take the children from you. And the constant bombardment of negative emotions could do a huge deal on your relationship.

If it feels right, go ahead. If the cons outweigh the pros, look at the situation from a new perspective. You might need a new angle on things.


----------

